# Newbie post :)



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys!
May I ask a few questions please?
Just moved to Calahonda area, was wondering if there's any ladies groups etc I can join (I'm mid 40's) .. Also my youngest, 16, left school, will be wanting to do teenage things, can anyone suggest some fun stuff for us both please )
Many thanks J x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

You might like to join this group:

Costa Women - Social and Business Networking Community for Women living in Spain


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

That's great!! Thank you ) x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just out of interest....is Calahonda developed around an existing village or is it an entirely new 'greenfield' development?

I've never been off the A7 to investigate so I'm curious as to whether it should be explored....

On the websites it says it's a tourist town...but aren't all Costa resorts 'tourist towns' as could be said of Ronda, Granada etc..?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Only just moved to this area, but judging by the layout I'd say it's two parts, the older part then further up into hills there's lovely developments, it's lovely and I'm glad I picked it coz it's cheap rent for wonderful place 
X


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojuanita said:


> Only just moved to this area, but judging by the layout I'd say it's two parts, the older part then further up into hills there's lovely developments, it's lovely and I'm glad I picked it coz it's cheap rent for wonderful place
> X



Maybe I'll have a look....I've been here almost four years and haven't really explored east of Marbella.

Isn't it mainly Brit-occupied?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

I've only just rented the property so need to find out lots myself too first )
Will get back to you when I know more about the area. It is lovely tho  x


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome

Im coming to an area right near where you are in september for an initial holiday then hoping to settle there with my husband and son who will be six. My daughter is sixteen so maybe when we come to live out in spain which will probably be in october ill catch up with you again then on here and maybe we clould meet up as ill be in the same boat

karen xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Sounds fantastic )
Keep me posted, hope you have a fab holiday and fall in love with the area
Bye for now j xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojuanita said:


> Hi guys!
> May I ask a few questions please?
> Just moved to Calahonda area, was wondering if there's any ladies groups etc I can join (I'm mid 40's) .. Also my youngest, 16, left school, will be wanting to do teenage things, can anyone suggest some fun stuff for us both please )
> Many thanks J x


Just wondering what your 16 year old is planning on doing here, or won't he/ she be staying?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

16 year old won't be staying permanently


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojuanita said:


> 16 year old won't be staying permanently


Wise


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

M y daughter is not going to be coming to spain with us as she is staying on at school here in england and doing her A levels etc. She will be coming often tho to visit, she will be living with her dad, whom im no longer with.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

karenangell said:


> M y daughter is not going to be coming to spain with us as she is staying on at school here in england and doing her A levels etc. She will be coming often tho to visit, she will be living with her dad, whom im no longer with.


Ok Karen, well when's she's over drop me a line  xxx


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok will do. Im just curious to ask is your name spanish or italian? Its a lovely name anyway, and thanks for your PM it was interesting reading.

karenxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

karenangell said:


> Ok will do. Im just curious to ask is your name spanish or italian? Its a lovely name anyway, and thanks for your PM it was interesting reading.
> 
> karenxx


It's Spanish version of Joanne ( I was brought up in mallorca, school the lot, that was back in the late 60's and into the 70's... 
I feel spain is more like home to me than uk most of the time lol, it was my main language for 4 years, I'm very rusty now tho lol x


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow how wonderful, i love the spanish language i learnt french and german at school did quite well with them and wish we could have done spanish. We know more than we did a few years ago, can get by but not really fluent, but hopefully that will come with living out there, i do have a flair for languages, and am quick to learn, but when ive been there do find that they tend to speak very fast lol, oh well have to wait and see when i come over take care and be in touch soon, at the moment in the uk we are having a heatwave 28 degrees its mad but i love it lol

karenxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojuanita said:


> It's Spanish version of Joanne ( I was brought up in mallorca, school the lot, that was back in the late 60's and into the 70's...
> I feel spain is more like home to me than uk most of the time lol, it was my main language for 4 years, I'm very rusty now tho lol x


Did you learn Mallorquín?


----------

